# 2011 Chevy Aveo Interior Revealed



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

chevy has been coming out with pretty decent interiors in their entry level cars. im happy to say this is something i wouldnt expect to see inside a car thats priced like the aveo. same thing goes for the cruze interior. both of them look like they belong in much more expensive cars.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

That is actually the interior of the 2012 Sonic which will be coming this fall to replace the Aveo. 

2012 Chevrolet Sonic | Compact Car | Chevrolet


----------

